# 7 new vac tankers added to the fleet



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

mmmmmmm i do love me a double front axle scandia truck ... no go jump some dunes


----------

